

How the World's Oldest Diamond Monopoly is Trying to Become an IT Juggernaut - acdanger
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/425921/how-the-worlds-oldest-diamond-monopoly-is-trying/

======
aidenn0
Slight nit: Carbon Nanotubes and Graphene have both shown higher thermal
conductivity than diamond.

------
001sky
Relevant/background:

 _Pure diamond is a super-tough electrical insulator, but given the right
impurities it becomes a semiconductor_

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4534717>

